# Insurance suggestions



## nusia2002 (Dec 28, 2006)

My husband started a small lawn maintenance business last year. For extra money and hoping to lead to full time eventually. This year he decided to buy a plow. We have liability insurance on the lawn care part but none on the plowing yet. Any suggestions on where to get the cheapest insurance? By the way he has no accounts yet, and is hoping his rsidential customers will call.


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

Check with your insurance company, my plowing insurance is under my landscaping policy.


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

Check with your agent. We have our plowing built in to the GL policy. Even if he is still planning on doing residential, still should get insurance.


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

In Michigan,, $300,000 Liability Ins Policy for 1 yr for me was $586 $714 for $1 Mill.

Covers Both my Biz and my Truck. for Lawn and Plowing


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

See for me there is a section that is bold and underlined that states THIS POLICY DOES NOT IN ANY WAY COVER YOU FOR SNOW REMOVAL.......I have a 1.5 million dollar liability for my compan that cost me $940 for the year, my snow plow insurance was $1330 for 6 months (WASTE OF MONEY THERE) So deff check first cause I never heard f a policy including it


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

What I meant was that my policy a separate endorsement for Snow Removal Operations aside from Lawn care/Landscaping. Must be nice to able to only get by with $300,000 coverage. One my properties wouldn't even consider our bid without proof of 1 million+ of coverage.


----------



## kubotazd21 (Sep 30, 2004)

sorry guys, I made a mistake and can't figure out how to delete the post.


----------



## Chuckie (Oct 13, 2005)

nusia2002;343292 said:


> My husband started a small lawn maintenance business last year. For extra money and hoping to lead to full time eventually. This year he decided to buy a plow. We have liability insurance on the lawn care part but none on the plowing yet. Any suggestions on where to get the cheapest insurance? By the way he has no accounts yet, and is hoping his rsidential customers will call.


Call your current agent. And if you are getting quotes elsewhere, be sure to get quotes as a package for lawn care and snow together.

As for hoping his residential customers call, tell him to call them to get the ball rolling. Don't just sit back and wait, because we all hate to hear later, "I didn't know you provided that service"

Good Luck


----------



## tazmanian turf (Dec 30, 2006)

Dogbonz;343706 said:


> In Michigan,, $300,000 Liability Ins Policy for 1 yr for me was $586 $714 for $1 Mill.
> 
> Covers Both my Biz and my Truck. for Lawn and Plowing


looks like a nice price from what ive seen in the past what company are you with?


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

that would be Progressive.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Insurance*

your present agent is sure to help you. you ever known a insurance agent that didn't want to earn your premium ( Make that money) neither have I. All kidding asside make sure your Husband has insurance in place before the plow hits anyones driveway. including your own. 
Ray Grimes


----------



## AClearerPath (Dec 27, 2006)

*Dogbonz, Are you sure its GL*

I just spoke with progressive insurance and they don't write GL policys, just comm auto. You could have a 300,000 liability coverage, but that is for accidents and damages caused by them, not for General Liability.

It may only be no GL from progressive here in NJ, but I don't think so.

Progressive offers a 1 mil CSL (Combined Single Limit) policy, but that don't help if someone slips on your plowed area.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Mow It All.. what insurance company do you use for your snowplowing?
Thanks Rich


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Mow It All.... I just called Geico, Progressive, and AIG. And none of them have a policy that covers snow plowing.. Any advice would be great.


----------



## 2moresleeps (Aug 23, 2006)

With those prices, I sure do miss America....I currently pay $720 per MONTH on two trucks with full coverage, lawn and snow with $2 million liability.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

2moresleeps;350619 said:


> With those prices, I sure do miss America....I currently pay $720 per MONTH on two trucks with full coverage, lawn and snow with $2 million liability.


Holy crap!!!!  :crying:

That's a ton of snow to move, just to cover the insurance nut.
wow!!!!!!


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

I have american family. They cover my business and personal insurance. When I added snow removal it cost me $150.00 for the season.


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok Yes with Progressive in Mi, I have a 300,000 liability policy on my truck. It covers my vehicle for the year of auto ins, and the 300 in Liability coverage, for hitting, damaging, something or someone,,, It is not a gen Liability Policy. But it covers me, and my truck, as with snowplowing thats where my protection is need. For my lawn part though,, I will need a separate Liability coverage policy


----------



## Snoflo (Dec 4, 2006)

Well here is my two cents for ya....Currently have all coverage with Nationwide they are fast becoming a reputable commercial carrier. They will under wright a landscape or lawn care policy for 1-2 million GL and allow snow plowing coverage under that same policy providing that your annual revenue is 80% lawn or landscape and 20% snow removal. If the revenue figures change on the annual audit the price will go up......

Also another thing to keep in mind is that Nationwide rates their policy prices like all other companies by annual audit however unlike other companies it is based on payroll and not gross sales and receipts and for those of us using sub contractors that equalled large savings to us.

Samples of policies we carry:
General Liability with a 2 million aggregate and a 1 million per occurance limit
General Liability Umbrella Policy for 2 Million Additional Aggregate.
Full Coverage with 500,000 liability on fivr plowing vehicles with commercial plates.
Inland marine policy for trailers and front loaders.
Building renters insurance.
General Liability for our Building Premesis 2 million aggregate.
Workers Compensation Policy for Employees and non covered sub contractors.

I dont think I forgot anything.

****Keep in mind this is vital. If you are plowing and dont carry a GL policy and you pile a snowstack that thaws a refreezes during the plowing season....and that thaw and refreeze pile creates ice and causes someone to slip and fall and they sue you....especially if you are not registered as an S-Corp or a corporation they will come after your personal assets in the law suit.

Just my two cents sorry so winded.


----------



## IndySnowPlow (Dec 30, 2004)

ERIE Insurance is who we use. They have a policy called 5 Star Contractors. They do not use the annual audit format for whatever reason but our policy covers the biz & equipment on Liability, loss and other " Schedule of forms" as they call it. We have had several other insurance policys over the years and have learned a great deal from >shopping around< and getting quotes. *Always read a sample coverage policy & ask even the silly questions when getting a quote and get the quote and READ it.... before you commit and always ask questions.*

We have used Progressive for commercial auto policys and they have some very low rates, but.....they jump up in price bigtime if you have a 3/4 or 1ton vehicle that is financed. If you have one that is "paid for" and not financed then the rates dont go up as much. Yes, I asked...the reason is because the larger (weight) of the vehicle the more damage it is capable of doing. This also comes into a factor when you have snow plows on trucks.....it adds weight and mass to the vehicle and can ::ossibly::: cause more damage.

Hope this helps..


----------

